# Good vs evil



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha oh man! I see a long bath in your future!!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

3Pebs3 said:


> Haha oh man! I see a long bath in your future!!




Two! One for him and another one for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Julie Timmons said:


> Two! One for him and another one for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha oh boy! Hats off to you Julie!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure had fun........ 

He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh that made me laugh! He is very handsome - clean or not ?


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He sure had fun........
> 
> He's a good looking boy.




Yes he did [emoji48]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh hilarious! What a beautiful boy...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hahahaha....silly boy!!!!!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Julie Timmons said:


> These pics were both taken this morning. On my day off. I left him alone for 5 min in the fenced in yard... he never digs.


Well, he's a digger now  ! Oh my gosh, too funny! How can you not LOVE that face ? :--heart:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I see NO evil - just a sweet angelic boy! He sure is cute!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Oil! He struck oil!


----------



## Roverromp (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow...he's beautiful!


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

davmar77 said:


> Oil! He struck oil!




Looks like it, doesn’t it?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

The face that says, "Why yes I did and it was fun!"


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I envy your soil. We have red clay here. Yours looks black and rich.

Good looking pup, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just saw this on FB, hopefully your boy won't become a master hole digger-


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just saw this on FB, hopefully your boy won't become a master hole digger-




[emoji15]OMG! I hope not!! Maybe that GS wants a pool[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

BrianO said:


> I envy your soil. We have red clay here. Yours looks black and rich.
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking pup, too.




Blacker than black!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

Julie Timmons said:


> Blacker than black!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He had already wiped some of this off when he came up behind me and goosed me in the butt. I had mud all over me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> He had already wiped some of this off when he came up behind me and goosed me in the butt. I had mud all over me.


Oh my......he wanted to be sure you knew how much fun he had....


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh My! Thanks for the giggle. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

